# [SOLVED] Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Si 1520 display problem



## araxe3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello all!
Here is my problem with my laptop. The last few days i have no display. When i connect an external monitor i can work fine, but the laptop's display doesn't show anything. Only some time i managed to see the Fujitsu-Siemens logo on startup and when i press the power button the display color changes from complete dark to a lighter shade, but without showing anything else. 
1. Has anyone seen anything similar?
2. Can it be a graphics card issue although the external monitor shows everything?
3. If is it only a matter of the laptop's screen how it can be fixed?

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Si 1520 display problem*

If it works on the external then the graphics chip is not the problem.

Check the graphics cable connections.


----------



## araxe3 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Si 1520 display problem*

After an extended search in the web i found out the real cause of my problem. It was the backlight of the screen. The same was reported also from the service guy that fixed my laptop. The final cost in Greece was 60 euros. Because its a very delicate job i didn't want to do it by myself. So everything is ok now.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Si 1520 display problem*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting your resolution.


----------



## lefkos36 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Si 1520 display problem*



araxe3 said:


> After an extended search in the web i found out the real cause of my problem. It was the backlight of the screen. The same was reported also from the service guy that fixed my laptop. The final cost in Greece was 60 euros. Because its a very delicate job i didn't want to do it by myself. So everything is ok now.


Dear Araxe3, 
I am experiencing the exact same problem with my laptop, same model as yours. I have send it to a few technicians, but none was able to fix it.
I even got my self a new screen and replace the old one, but the problem insists. I can work fine in an external monitor, but my screen is dark black. Although, in a dark room I can recognize some shadows of the objects on the screen, if they are white (as you said about the FS logo on the boot screen).

Please give me some more details about how you have replaced the back-light. Did you get a new screen?


----------



## araxe3 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Si 1520 display problem*



lefkos36 said:


> Dear Araxe3,
> I am experiencing the exact same problem with my laptop, same model as yours. I have send it to a few technicians, but none was able to fix it.
> I even got my self a new screen and replace the old one, but the problem insists. I can work fine in an external monitor, but my screen is dark black. Although, in a dark room I can recognize some shadows of the objects on the screen, if they are white (as you said about the FS logo on the boot screen).
> 
> Please give me some more details about how you have replaced the back-light. Did you get a new screen?


 
First of all I didn't fix it my self. I watched a video on the internet on how to replace a backlight of a laptop screen and i found it extremely difficult. Near where I live I googled for laptop service shops and I found one that can do everything related to laptops. If you are from Thessaloniki Greece their site is computer-systems.gr. They did for me with a cost of 60 euro. 

The important thing to look is that you can see something on your laptop screen under bright light. When I first took my laptop to the service shop the technician did that thing and told that 90% it had a faulty backlight. Also the diagnosis of the damage was free so I left it there and after 5 days my laptop was new again. 

If you have any other question feel free to write here.


----------



## lefkos36 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Si 1520 display problem*



araxe3 said:


> First of all I didn't fix it my self. I watched a video on the internet on how to replace a backlight of a laptop screen and i found it extremely difficult. Near where I live I googled for laptop service shops and I found one that can do everything related to laptops. If you are from Thessaloniki Greece their site is computer-systems.gr. They did for me with a cost of 60 euro.
> 
> The important thing to look is that you can see something on your laptop screen under bright light. When I first took my laptop to the service shop the technician did that thing and told that 90% it had a faulty backlight. Also the diagnosis of the damage was free so I left it there and after 5 days my laptop was new again.
> 
> If you have any other question feel free to write here.


Thank you for the info my friend. I do live in Thessaloniki, so I will contact the service ASAP.

One last thing...I can see something in my screen only in a dark room, but as I can understand in your case was the opposite?
Can you please also post the video you wached about the replacement of the backlight?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Here are videos of how to do it how to replace your backlight or inverter - Google Search


----------



## araxe3 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Si 1520 display problem*



lefkos36 said:


> Thank you for the info my friend. I do live in Thessaloniki, so I will contact the service ASAP.
> 
> One last thing...I can see something in my screen only in a dark room, but as I can understand in your case was the opposite?
> Can you please also post the video you wached about the replacement of the backlight?


Its the same thing either in dark room or under bright light. The thing is to see something in your screen. For the videos you already have the answer.


----------

